# Frogs & "The Personal Enjoyment" rule



## moosenoose (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Has anyone heard of this before?? Looks to me like one gigantic loophole that is and can be easily expoitable in the licensing of frogs. Perhaps a perfect senario for those not wishing to breed and sell these animals. The paragraph in red is what has me a bit bewildered. Can anyone clarify?

Cheers,
Luke
........................................................................................................................

*Queensland licences and protection*

*The Queensland governmental departments responsible for frogs are the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) and the Queensland Parks and Wildlife Service (QPWS). It is difficult to locate the relevant laws either online or by telephoning the agencies.

To the best of my knowledge, these are the important regulations (as at March 2005):

*All frog indigenous to Australia are protected wildlife and cannot be taken from the wild in any form (adult, juvenile, larva or egg) without a permit. 

*The exception to the above is that a person may take and keep up to eight adult frogs of up to four species but no more than two frogs of any one species "for personal enjoyment". The "taking" (catching) must be done on the person’s own property and the frogs be kept on that property. The frogs can’t be displayed and should there be progeny, the metamorphs must be released at the point of capture within 7 days of metamorphosis. 

*Frogs from outside Queensland must not be moved into the state without a permit. 

The application for the relevant permit is available online but you may need to make a phone call to discover the exact cost. (It is around $50.)*

Info taken from - http://frogs.org.au/arc/legal.html


----------



## hornet (Mar 8, 2007)

yes i have, it use to be for any reptile a couple of years back


----------



## cris (Mar 8, 2007)

Im fairly sure it only applies if you dont have a licence to keep reptiles and frogs(same licence). 
I dont see why they wont let licenced keepers do the same, stupid laws. I recently paid $50 for 3 frogs that are usually in their hundreds in my yard all just to avoid the risk if i get my collection inspected. $50 isnt that much its just annoying.



hornet said:


> yes i have, it use to be for any reptile a couple of years back



It was actually only kids that could take listed species(similar to what can be sold in petshops) when they turned 18, bred any or lost interest they had to be released into the wild :shock:


----------



## cris (Mar 8, 2007)

I wonder if eating the frogs would be classed as personal enjoyment :? (not that i eat frogs myself)


----------



## hornet (Mar 8, 2007)

oh ok, yea i was only like 15-16, we had a bluey, beardeds, turtles, and the odd snake evry now and then. never bred tho, also at one stage had a burtons, i think it was a maxof 10 animals, 5 species and 2 of each species, if bred had to be released 7 days after hatching or birth


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 8, 2007)

cris said:


> I wonder if eating the frogs would be classed as personal enjoyment :? (not that i eat frogs myself)




Only if you're French Cris


----------



## Bryony (Mar 8, 2007)

Its great for kids who just want to see the metamorphosis
Great for learning


----------



## slim6y (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok, so can someone clarify this...

The frogs on my property - which I have hundreds (including toads) - can I keep any of these frogs (that I capture on my property) and put them in an enlosure around my house, attract insects to this enclosure etc... And this would not affect my recrational license providing I on;y kept TWO of any one species?

Or... Does this only apply if I don't have a license?

Because then that starts all sorts of dohickies... Because you could have two or more people living in one property and only one has a reptile license and others don't.. you get the picture here....

If that is the case - I would sooner start a breeding program with my frogies so that i can get their numbers up high to outrun the toads off my property (which I have started doing).

Anyhow... finally... if I wanted to start a breeding program how could I know I was capturing a girlie frog and boy frog?

Thanks for the thread - I have been very interested in this since the amount of frogs that come through my property and especially my toilet since I moved there!


----------



## Magpie (Mar 8, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Ok, so can someone clarify this...
> 
> The frogs on my property - which I have hundreds (including toads) - can I keep any of these frogs (that I capture on my property) and put them in an enlosure around my house, attract insects to this enclosure etc... And this would not affect my recrational license providing I on;y kept TWO of any one species?
> 
> ...


 
No, you can't as you have a licence. But someone living in your house who does not have a licence could do so. Put a pond in off the ground and you'll have more frogs than you can poke a stick at. In fact I've got a large pot here that i turned into a pond. Come pick it up 

Moose, it's not really a loophole as you cannot sell the babies, you have to release them and you cannot sell the adults that you collected either. No more of a loophole than people going driving and collecting anything they find and claiming they bred it.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 8, 2007)

I know what you mean Mags, but I meant loophole in the way of someone not having to obtain a licence to keep a few of these animals  and, to a degree it encourages an underground market of "hey, I'll sell you a frog mate and all you'll have to say if questioned is you found it in your backyard " Thanks for the 20 bucks and see ya later


----------



## PremierPythons (Mar 8, 2007)

When I contacted EPA about this a few weeks ago (search for earlier thread) they told me that this rule no longer applies in any circumstances...


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 8, 2007)

Chanty79 said:


> When I contacted EPA about this a few weeks ago (search for earlier thread) they told me that this rule no longer applies in any circumstances...



Very interesting Chanty. I suppose the only real way to find out about the regs is call the body in charge of gaming and wildlife in QLD. Anyone have that number on them by chance? 

Cheers,
Luke


----------



## Shaggy (Mar 13, 2007)

Chanty79 said:


> Well they have changed their minds again! Got an email stating that a non-license holder can take and keep up to 8 (no more than 2 of each species) found on their own property under the 2006 legislation..



This is from another thread, but what is the general feeling on this?


----------



## Magpie (Mar 13, 2007)

General feeling?
It's the law.


----------



## Shaggy (Mar 13, 2007)

So the law is you can take so many from the wild as long as you don't have a licence?


----------



## Magpie (Mar 13, 2007)

No, the law is you can take 2 of any one of the species allowed from your own property.
You cannot sell them, trade them or give them away.


----------

